# UberEats driver shot customer, killed, then flees, turns himself in, now charged with murder



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.ajc.com/news/local/polic...-shot-killed-buckhead/wATWshnaWS9x4skr1uUuWL/








Ryan Thornton, 30, of Atlanta, was shot after ordering food via the Uber Eats

He died of injuries after a shooting in Buckhead that police believe involved an Uber Eats driver.

Witnesses told Atlanta police the man ordered food via a smartphone app to be delivered to the 2800 block of Pharr Court South about 11:30 p.m. Saturday, Atlanta police spokeswoman Stephanie Brown said.









As the man, whose name has not been released, walked away from the car with his order, "words may have been exchanged" between him and the delivery driver, Brown said.

After shots were fired, the driver left in a white Volkswagen, police said.

The man was rushed with multiple gunshot wounds to Grady Memorial Hospital, where he died.









No arrests have been made.

A manhunt is now underway for the suspected UberEats driver:
https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/18/us/uber-eats-driver-sought-in-slaying/index.html





Update; Driver turns himself in:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...and-killed-police-say/?utm_term=.ab0ba9263344

An Uber Eats driver has been charged with murder in the shooting death of a customer Saturday in Atlanta.

Authorities said Robert Bivines, 36, opened fire on 30-year-old Ryan Thornton late Saturday night in the city's Buckhead neighborhood. Witnesses told police that after Bivines delivered the customer's meal, he fired multiple shots, hitting Thornton, and then fled from the scene.









Patterson said that Bivines told him that Thornton was agitated by the time Bivines arrived because the driver had issues finding the location. Patterson said that when Bivines gave Thornton his food order, Thornton "jerked it" away and cursed at the driver. Thornton then reached into his jacket pocket and shouted "I'm going to f- you up," according to Bivines's attorney.

Past history:
Before he was accused of killing one of his Uber Eats customers this past weekend, Robert Bivines had been arrested on aggravated assault charges in DeKalb County, according to jail records.
But the nearly decade-old offense wouldn't have been flagged by Uber's driver pre-screening process because it only tracks criminal records as far back as seven years, according to the company's website.

Potential employees are subject to a driving history screening, and, if cleared, undergo a criminal background check in national, state and local databases, according to the Uber website.

The company said Bivines passed a background check and had been with the delivery company for only a week before the deadly shooting.
Full read:
https://www.google.com/amp/www.ajc....ge-surrenders/GVkkgbsa1LQTroVUp9GWUN/amp.html

Update: Driver denied bond:
http://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law/...orehouse-grad-killing/UabgG8oPmmlfUOtjEhUnbJ/


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Fries with a side of lead


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

How was dinner?


Oh man, it was killer.



Funny thing (really not funny) is that I'm currently watching that show Intervention right now. They're doing a segment called The Triangle. Its an area in the Atlanta suburbs in which heroin is out of control. Atlanta isn't making high marks with me right now.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

See what happens when you do not tip your Uber driver?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> See what happens when you do not tip your Uber driver?


I wonder if that's what really set him off.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Damn. That escalated quickly.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

$5 tip & he'd still be breathing so sad cheapness & exploited labor caused this tragedy

wish i had empathy but smart drivers opt out of pool & dont except eats, if someone spits in your face, steals $ from you, & you 5 star them you saying thank you can i have another

stop patronizing companies that use eats to skirt labor laws & pay minimum wage

1 star & unmatch request every ride that grosses less than $10 or you like being exploited


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I delivered once pizza to prison via Ubereats . Very depressing place. Couldn’t wait to leave, didn’t like the environment at all, very depressing. My next order was from MCD, I shared my feelings with another Ubereats guy and he told me he recently retired after 30 years working there. How people do it ?
Would you work for Ubereats or as a guard in prison with a great retirement plan ?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Good thing he was armed, otherwise things could have gotten out of hand.


----------



## WebRat (Jan 30, 2018)

_The company says its "goal is to ensure that everyone has a safe and reliable ride."
"That's why Uber prohibits riders and drivers from carrying firearms of any kind in a vehicle while using our app."
_
*Is that the reason?*


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe he was just adding...

a little lead to make it seem...

like there was more food there...8>O

Rakos


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber's latest offering: Uber Murder


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Uber's latest offering: Uber Murder


Actually I heard it was to be called...

UBER Forever...8>)

It's secret is the forever stamp....

Pay once...

Gone forever.. 8>O

Rakos


----------



## Rusty1491 (Feb 23, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> See what happens when you do not tip your Uber driver?


Don't assume tipping was what the argument was about. It could have been many things especially on a Saturday night.

.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The driver surrendered to the police this afternoon.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Rusty1491 said:


> Don't assume tipping was what the argument was about. It could have been many things especially on a Saturday night.


******[Turns on sarcasm meter]******


Another Uber Driver said:


> See what happens when you do not tip your Uber driver?


******[Turns off sarcasm meter]******


*FIFY*


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

In the end, it didn't matter that the food was cold when it got there.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

I wonder if he ordered a $5 pint of ice cream and somehow the bill came out to $40? That's how Steve Harvey say UberEATS works:


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> I wonder if he ordered a $5 pint of ice cream and somehow the bill came out to $40? That's how Steve Harvey say UberEATS works


That would not surprise me. *F*ub*a*r pays the drivers garbage to haul passengers, even worse than garbage to schlepp food but jacks up the fees on both. I can not see paying a fifteen dollar delivery charge on top of the cost of a Big Mac, a large fries and a medium Coca-Cola.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How was dinner?
> 
> Oh man, it was killer.
> 
> Funny thing (really not funny) is that I'm currently watching that show Intervention right now. They're doing a segment called The Triangle. Its an area in the Atlanta suburbs in which heroin is out of control. Atlanta isn't making high marks with me right now.


I love that show!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Past history:
> Before he was accused of killing one of his Uber Eats customers this past weekend, Robert Bivines had been arrested on aggravated assault charges in DeKalb County, according to jail records.


Not just assault, but aggravated assault. How did the writer of this story find out so easily about Bivines' background? I mean for Christ's sake the aggravated assault happened in Dekalb County. The same county that Bivines drives for Uber in now. Arrest records are updated every year. You wouldn't have to look back any years to see that Bivines was arrested for an extremely violent felony. Just pull up the arrest record report.

Well, shouldn't be too long before Uber has another lawsuit against them for lack of due diligence.


----------



## sss (Jul 12, 2015)

It's really disrespectful to snatch the food out of someone's hands. I don't feel sorry for him.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> See what happens when you do not tip your Uber driver?


And are you suggesting that if you do not tip your Eat's driver, you deserve to be killed!!!

Really?

And you're a Moderator?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> And are you suggesting that if you do not tip your Eat's driver, you deserve to be killed!!!
> 
> Really?
> 
> And you're a Moderator?


Being a moderator doesn't make you a decent person. 
Besides, he didn't say deserved. Just said that's reality. Tip or die.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Being a moderator doesn't make you a decent person.
> Besides, he didn't say deserved. Just said that's reality. Tip or die.


Tip or die? That's reality?

Uber drivers don't deserve tips!

I don't tip drivers below my class. Which is most of them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Tip or die? That's reality?
> 
> Uber drivers don't deserve tips!
> 
> I don't tip drivers below my class. Which is most of them.


You tip based on your class or on the services provided?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You tip based on your class or on the services provided?


Both


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Both


Like I said... Tip or die


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Like I said... Tip or die


No tip. Bring it on.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> No tip. Bring it on.


Funny. Ray Thorton said the same thing.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Being a moderator doesn't make you a decent person.
> Besides, he didn't say deserved. Just said that's reality. Tip or die.


Have zero respect for


Cableguynoe said:


> Funny. Ray Thorton said the same thing.


Never heard of him


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Never heard of him


He's who this thread is about.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> He's who this thread is about.


Oh that dude? Like to see some grunt try that shit on me.

In Buckhead now.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> And are you suggesting that if you do not tip your Eat's driver, you deserve to be killed!!!


Take it how you like it



MiamiKid said:


> Really?


See above.



MiamiKid said:


> And you're a Moderator?


Tell some one who cares.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.ajc.com/news/local/polic...-shot-killed-buckhead/wATWshnaWS9x4skr1uUuWL/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You couldn't write a better script, ubereats weed to go goes wrong in the hood.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

no tipping no cash no problems no life.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> no tipping no cash no problems no life.


Seriously?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

https://www.11alive.com/article/new...tomer/85-0329b8f4-b1a5-4f0b-895d-036ee94bf1aa


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

But but but Uber is safer than taxis! Stinky drivers!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

sss said:


> It's really disrespectful to snatch the food out of someone's hands. I don't feel sorry for him.


I do deliveries and some people are ignorant and disrespectful.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> But but but Uber is safer than taxis! Stinky drivers!


It is.
Same scenario in a taxi the killer would still be out there.

Thanks to Uber's great technology, one more scumbag is off the streets!

Take that Taxi man!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> It is.
> Same scenario in a taxi the killer would still be out there.
> 
> Thanks to Uber's great technology, one more scumbag is off the streets!
> ...


Wrong wrong wrong!
Yellow is app based. Also, we have purpose built two way cams with sound. GPS notification into the software when we pick up a street hail.
But go on with your dilusion.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Same scenario in a taxi the killer would still be out there.
> Thanks to Uber's great technology, one more scumbag is off the streets!Take that Taxi man!


^^^^^^^^^^^^^TNC elitism, brought you you by Uber and Lyft^^^^^^^^^^^^^

........and these people virtue signal all day and half the night that they do not drink the Uber Kool-Aid.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wrong wrong wrong! Yellow is app based. Also, we have purpose built two way cams with sound. GPS notification into the software when we pick up a street hail. But go on with your dilusion.


There is no cure for TNC elitism. Uber and Lyft perpetuate the myths and the ants scurry for it every time.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Had it been a licensed taxi, the same result.

The cops would have gone to all the licensed cabs in town to ask who was on the block at the time, if there wasn't a witness who got the cab# in the first place.

Most cab Cos plaster the number on every side of the vehicle to make identifying them easier.










If you think it's HARDER to identify the specific vehicle than it would be for uber your insane. And there's GPS tracking on top of it.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

What kind of food was being delivered? Was it some kind of dinner or _just desserts?_


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The cops would have gone to all the licensed cabs in town to ask who was on the block at the time, if there wasn't a witness who got the cab# in the first place.
> 
> If you think it's HARDER to identify the specific vehicle than it would be for uber your insane. And there's GPS tracking on top of it.


All that they would have had to do is go to each company and ask that question. The tell-tales programmed into all of the meters/consoles allows a search just as you describe/ All that the official would have to do is punch in DATE/TIME/BLOCK NUMBER/STREET or even a range of times, and every cab that was there would show.

Back in the days of voice dispatch and handwritten tickets (READ: *REAL* dispatch), the police would have had to go to each cab company and ask if any cab had a call there at that time or any driver had reported a street hail at that time. As most of the cabs did not have radios and none of them reported their activities to the companies, the police would have had to get lucky.

If the incident was the result of a call, that usually worked out better, but, not always. If the incident occurred at an "open spot", such as a club, restaurant, hotel or concert venue, often people jumped into the first thing that they saw. I used to get the lost article complaints from open spots. I used to look up the call, find the driver assigned to it, interview the driver to learn that he covered the call, but, the customer was not there. I then had to call the customer and tell him that he did not take the cab that was sent for him, instead, he took the first thing that was driving past there, so, I can not help him.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> What kind of food was being delivered? Was it some kind of dinner or _just desserts?_


I feel bad i laughed at that.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wrong wrong wrong!
> Yellow is app based. Also, we have purpose built two way cams with sound. GPS notification into the software when we pick up a street hail.
> But go on with your dilusion.


All I know if that the last time I got into a cab...
Oh wait, I've never been in a cab.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I think this will hurt his rating.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

I been told late night meal can have dangerous side effect and even kill you.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Came in expecting a certain set of mugshots, left satisfied.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

dens said:


> I been told late night meal can have dangerous side effect and even kill you.


Eventually we all die.


----------

